# Type 1s with more than one child ?



## Cleo (Jun 5, 2015)

Hello ladies
looking for some advice..
my son is 14months and we've been given the green light to go ahead and try for a baby.  I'm going to be 40 next year so we don't want to leave it too late.  My last hba1c was 6.9 and I've been on folic acid since Feb.  the thing is though I'm finding it hard to concentrate on my diabetes.  I'm a sahm and often find my days being swallowed by my toddler, taking him swimming, to music, play groups etc.  I'm loving every minute of it, but sometimes forget to test.  I'm relying on the timer on my phone as its the only way I can remember to test.  

During my last pregnancy my hab1c was around 5.6 - I know I'll never get that level of control again - but if I can get it to 6-6.5 I'll be happy.

Has anyone experienced this sort of thing and how did you cope?

xx


----------



## Bloden (Jun 5, 2015)

No advice, Cleo. Just wanted to wish you all the best. It's lovely to hear you're enjoying your lttle boy so much!


----------



## Cleo (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks Bloden - you're so nice 
Yes I'm really enjoying being a SAHM, even though money is very tight !! I guess that's the trade off though ) Xx


----------



## Copepod (Jun 5, 2015)

One tip from a friend who is mother of three sons "don't have more children who you need to hold hands with at any single time than you have hands" Always seemed very wise advice to me!


----------



## Cleo (Jun 6, 2015)

haha copepod, that made me laugh and its so so true !
dh and I have agreed on 2 children, so we should be ok on that front !  x


----------



## Copepod (Jun 6, 2015)

Nothing is certain, Cleo - you might end up with more than 2!

Friends of mine had 1 boy, then twin boys a couple of years later, then decided on a 4th pregnancy when the eldest was 8 and the twins were 6. Now the youngest is 3, and the elder boys really enjoy teaching their younger brother new words [not all rude, by any means!] and the eldest often toasts bagels, opens yogurts etc, if he notices before their parents. And if that wasn't enough, they also have 3 rats and 2 guinea pigs, as Mum is a psychologist an loves animals, especially rats, while Dad is allergic to cats.


----------



## newbs (Jun 30, 2015)

I have 2 girls and have a bigger age-gap than planned (4.5 years) as it took longer to conceive than expected the second time around.  This meant that it wasn't such a problem for me remembering to test etc. as my eldest daughter started school just over a month after my youngest was born so I wasn't running around after 2 little ones.  I have always tended to test just before their meal times, that way I don't usually forget.  

Good luck with your plans, having 2 children is fantastic and worth all the hassle and planning (and forgetfulness at times).


----------



## mmackay20040 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hiya, 
I'm a type 1 and there's 18 months between my sons.  Second time round, pregnancy is harder going to remember to test etc.  You're always running around doing something or wiping something or cooking something or playing something!  It'll come though, and you'll manage.  All the best with your pregnancy. 
Mx


----------



## MrsR83 (Aug 13, 2015)

I have 3.5 years between my boys and have recently just had the 2nd 8w ago. I had no issue with remembering to test with just the older one but I'm forgetting the lot now that I have two because like PP have said you are busy doing things for one then the other. Often I will hypo because I'm distracted with both their needs before finally being about to sit down. Naturally it's been getting easier now that the little one is more into a routine and I can do the usual, test, eat, inject, test, I then usually note it down at the end of the day. A reminder on your phone is a great way to remember. Hth.


----------

